# FSA vs SAA in close combat.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 11, 2018)

These dudes are straight running them down. That's is some crazy haji combat tactics... lol


----------



## Gunz (Nov 11, 2018)

Kinda like hog hunting in Texas.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 11, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> These dudes are straight running them down. That's is some crazy haji combat tactics... lol


FALAFEL SNACKBAR


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## 4859 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## DasBoot (Nov 12, 2018)

What I would do to get a fucking vehicle kill...


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 12, 2018)

If Toyota ever stop producing the Hilux, wars in the Middle East will never be fought.


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> If Toyota ever stop producing the Hilux, wars in the Middle East will never be fought.



Fact. Take away white Corollas and the IED threat will decrease by 80%. Hell, Al Qaeda and ISIS have nothing on Toyota's legacy of death in the ME.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 13, 2018)

Take away ISIS and AQ, Boko Haram, the Taliban and a dozen other shithole organizations and Toyota double cab exports drop 80%.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Take away ISIS and AQ, Boko Haram, the Taliban and a dozen other shithole organizations and Toyota double cab exports drop 80%.



The economy of Japan goes bust again, Asia falls to China, cats and dogs living together! World peace rests with ISIS?


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 13, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> World peace rests with ISIS?



Unironically speaking, you could make the argument that all of the world's  21st century problems can be attributed to Japan.

No one said it had to be a good argument though.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 14, 2018)

You give FSA dually flatbeds for weapon mounts you won't have all that wear and tear on the shocks.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Unironically speaking, you could make the argument that all of the world's  21st century problems can be attributed to Japan.



Three Solutioneers.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 14, 2018)

From Toyotas to Tibbets...gotta love thread de-evolution on SS. If @Ooh-Rah were here, we'd all get a reprimand. BTW, his grandson just retired from the Air Force as an 0-7. (Tibbets, not @Ooh-Rah)


----------



## Gordus (Nov 14, 2018)

AWP said:


> Three Solutioneers.



Two weren't enough anyway, they know it themselves


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 14, 2018)

Gordus said:


> Two weren't enough anyway, they know it themselves




This is not the 'dot' thread.  Back on track or we can just lock this.


----------



## Gordus (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger that. So is this an official combat footage thread then ?

If so, here's another crazy close one. Jaish al-Islam (former FSA according to wiki) very close engagement with ISIS.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> BTW, his grandson just retired from the Air Force as an 0-7. (Tibbets, not @Ooh-Rah)



His grandson commanded the 509th Bomb Wing...Grandad's old unit in Aug. 1945.


----------

